# I think I'm impatient lol



## mygoldendoe (Apr 3, 2017)

Well my sable had made a nest (about a week ago) outside of her nest box. And she due around 6th. Yesterday she rearranged all her hay and pulled fur into her nest box so we were thinking they would be few days early. Ahh at the waiting 
L0L


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow, my latest doe didn't pull that much hair through the entire process.

How's she doing today?


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 4, 2017)

Still no baby's gets. She has had some heavy breathing a bit so I think she may be having contractions.
I'm tempted to bring her cage into the garage as it's supposed to rain, high winds and hail tomorrow & their rabbit shed roof isn't up yet so we been using tarps over their individual cages.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Apr 6, 2017)

Has she kindled yet? 
Bringing the cage in is a great idea, especially if the bad weather could be stressful for her.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 6, 2017)

The wind had ended up blowing the storm away from us which was great news bc practically the whole state of Alabama was under the server warnings. But as of 5pm she had not kindled. I'm hoping that ill see a wriggly nest tomorrow when I do my morning checks. today was her 30 day mark so fingers crosses


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 7, 2017)

I went to check them this morning and at first thought she didn't have them. I couldn't feel them even with slightly moving in the nest but she didn't  I look  I as fat so I'd check even further back by corners and I found them! She had em under a ton of fur. I tried to count them but they got super wiggly and bobbing around so it got difficult. Just feeling I can tell she had alot like my other one I seen 3 with their daddies bluegrey color. She did good letting me check them. Which made me even more proud for her first go. When I was done she went back and tended to them again. I went and picked her some yummy treats
Hopefully they'll be still enough to count tomorrow


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Apr 9, 2017)

Yay!!! It's a great sign that they are moving about this early in life, but keep an eye on any smaller ones, so they don't get trampled.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 10, 2017)

I did get to go count them individually. She had 13! 13! One is super small so I dunno how it'll fair in the long run. I did save it for last when putting them back so it could be on top. That way if she wanted to feed em after I left it'd have a chance. If it doesn't look fatter by tomorrow tho I may shelf a few of  the others for a few hours so just it'll have be a better shot at milk.
Photo of littlest baby, then comparison to the largest baby. Then a shot of the group pile in the towel I had em covered in while I took out to count. they are all active. Even the littlest one is super active.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thats awesome! Watch to be sure that they are all getting fed, since the kits greatly outnumber how many a single doe can feed at one time. In such a scenerio, little ones get pushed to the side.Is there any way you could foster out a couple of them? But they all look super healthy.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 10, 2017)

Congrats! 
X2 foster if you can..
wouldn't count on the tiny one making it.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't think I could foster out bc the female we bred same time as her didn't get pregnant (again) and my NZ babies are 5weeks old and don't know if she'd take em. And my other female we bought 2weeks ago is still in quarantine and came with possibility of being pregnant already. I honestly didn't think she'd do so well her first time.
I'm not getting my hopes too high just in case but I am gonna keep I good eye on them and try make sure they are all getting chance to eat. I collected some plants that increase milk to see if that helps. If anything it's a treat for trying to care for all those babies lol


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 10, 2017)

I had a doe that kindled 10 her first time and I thought that was great.
13 wow!
Mine has only averaged 6-8 since then.
Please keep us informed on your doe's progress with her litter because I have got to know how she handles that many. And, I may need to invest in one of her does. Haha.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 11, 2017)

Haha yeah, I'll definitely keep updates going. So far she hasn't showed any aggression or stress or anything. I see her feed them regularly so I very proud of her for not freaking out right away. We'll see how that goes when they get bigger and more mobile lol.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 13, 2017)

Well the lil runt was moving good last night but it didn't wanna eat. I let him stay with his nest and checked this morning. He was moving but not a lot. he's even more skin and bones compared to last night. I was kinda hoping he'd take to the feedings enough to perk up but I don't think it's amounting to much.
Photo with his lilac sibling and a white sibling. All the others are growing just fine.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 13, 2017)

Sorry.... some just can't keep up and fade away.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes, sadly, this afternoon it did pass away. I knew it being smaller than the others from the start meant little hope, but I tried


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 17, 2017)

They starting to open their eyes and two keep hopping out of the nest. I keep putting them back in lol 
They didn't like to be photographed either! Kept on kicking and wiggling.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 17, 2017)

Last two
Group shop as I had them out and looking them over good


----------



## Thatdaywewokeupasfarmers (Apr 18, 2017)

Super cute!


----------



## HaloRabbits (Apr 19, 2017)

What colors are the doe and sire? You've got a ton of colors in the babies, that's awesome and they're super cute! 

My doe has consistently had 11, the first time we lost about 1/2 and the second time we lost 2. So it is really good she only lost one and it is her first time kindling, on top of that she had so many!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Yah, I'd say you have a keeper in that doe. You should definitely make sure you save a doe from her as you need to add or replace a breeder!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 20, 2017)

HaloRabbits said:


> What colors are the doe and sire? You've got a ton of colors in the babies, that's awesome and they're super cute!
> 
> My doe has consistently had 11, the first time we lost about 1/2 and the second time we lost 2. So it is really good she only lost one and it is her first time kindling, on top of that she had so many!


I don't know much of breeds or color markings..
We were told she was a sable, thats her name when we refer to her with each other, but she looks like photos of steels.. so I'm not sure. She's not our pure line so doesn't matter really. She was breed to our only other mutt male, who has same body shape as our pure NZ, his color is blue grey


----------



## mygoldendoe (Apr 20, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Yah, I'd say you have a keeper in that doe. You should definitely make sure you save a doe from her as you need to add or replace a breeder!


Yep I definitely plan to keep one. I really hope her whitish grey one is a doe. I love it's color. If not it'll make me a lovely hide


----------



## mygoldendoe (May 1, 2017)

So little rabbits doing great. Still eager coming to cage door when I arrive. They like petting when their excitement of food goes down. We still working on trusting being on back. Some have it down ,like their mom, some don't. (The reason I'm trying to introduce being on backs is a few of these are actually picked out to be someones pets.) And one of my does I have will only let u cut her nails while on her back so figure it couldn't hurt to teach them.
All my whites ones are developing grey ears and grey nose. The one black ones sable marks are coming in where as others aren't. Mom's still got patience of a saint. More than once today I saw her face being sat on while she rested with em all bouncing on her  lol.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 23, 2018)

sooo cute I know its way late but congrats on the HUGE litter sorry the 13th didn't make it but for the other 12 too is HUGE way to GO Mama Stable


----------

